# Prayers Needed



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

I have a family member in the hospital with a mass in his chest. All indications are pointing to some type of cancer. Not quite sure what we are dealing with yet or if he is going to be able to fight this thing. He is my wife's uncle and he is like an uncle to me as well. His son is a great friend and he is having a rough time as well. I would greatly appreciate if y'all could say a prayer for him and his family. Thanks.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Praying for the best.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear this Tony. On their way !


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Sending a "knee-mail"....


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

PM sent to the Big Guy.


----------



## Honkers53 (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear this and I hope he does well my friend.....Prayers sent to the family...godbless....


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

Prayers out to your family.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Our thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

I know its not easy to see sometimes but He is there through the bad and the good.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Prayers sent from Colorado..........


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Got 'em from my corner.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Thank you guys so much for your thoughts and prayers. Unfortunately, cancer is no stranger to my family but it seems to be hitting us with more frequency. Again, thank y'all so much for your concern.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We'll keep your family in our thoughts and prayers Tony. Keep us posted.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Got you covered here.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Prayers sent from our home to yours.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Our thoughts are with you and your family also !


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Prayers sent.

:hunter:


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Prayers sent for you and your family.


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Prayers sent from central utah.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Sent a prayer from Illinois


----------



## Brian140 (Jan 14, 2013)

Prayer from Indiana.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Prayer Sent...


----------



## jon13531 (Mar 15, 2013)

Prayers Sent from Texas...


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Thank y'all so much for your prayers! They are much needed. Just a quick up date. The mass is a form of soft tissue cancer. After several scans it has been discovered in his lymph nodes and also a small spot on his pituitary gland. We really didn't want to hear this news. Because of where this mass is located it's causing issues with his heart. So we don't know what his options are for fighting the cancer are yet. I pray that God will give the doctors the knowledge to be able to fight this thing. Thanks again, you guys are the best!


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the update. Prayers continue daily.


----------



## tontolake (Mar 14, 2012)

Prayers sent from Ft. Apache Reservation.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

your in mine and the wifes thoughts

i too am dealing with a family member with cancer

my mom was diagnosed with multiple melyoma (sp?) about 3 months ago( a painfull bone cancer)

shes done the radiation thing,now on chemo meds. and they recently found a tumor behind her right eye.so she had eye surgery to have it removed,but we have yet to hear if it was cancerous or not.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

I will be praying for you and your mom as well!


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Your family is still in our prayers here in Illinois. My dad battled cancer for 7 years. Stay strong for your family and yourself


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Update on my wife's uncle, his name is Ronnie by the way. They tryed to get some kemo in him last week but it burned him so bad that they had to stop. Gonna try a different mix tomorrow and see if he can take that. Sure hope so. This cancer needs to know that its in a fight!. Please keep praying. Thanks guys.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You got it Tony.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

prayers re-issued from Colorado...........


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Well, the kemo treatment last Friday for Ronnie was a success! We will know in a few weeks if it had any effect. He is feeling pretty good and is in a good frame of mind. It's a start. Thank y'all so much for your prayers!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Glad to hear, hope the results are good also.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!!! God speed to a full recovery.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Thank y'all so much! At least he is in the fight now. And he wants to win. Which makes a big difference.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's good to hear that he tolerated the chemo. We'll keep him in our thoughts and prayers. We'll throw a few more out there for your Mom SGB.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I will be praying for all of you because it hits too many people to leave any one out.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Another round sent up for all.

:hunter:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great news, prayers will continue.


----------

